
Logistics startup in stealth ElasticRun gets $2m seed from Kalaari, Norwest - vmalu
https://www.techinasia.com/elasticrun-uber-for-logistics-stealth-startup-gets-2-million-seed-kalaari-norwest
======
vmalu
Interesting to see Indian techies leaving MNCs to start up their own
companies. It's going to get harder to retain good tech talent.

